# Camp sites/Stopovers Pamplona & Zaragosa



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

Fancying a change this year on our trip South. Going via Pamplona & Zaragosa following the A15 & A23 or any other road that takes our fancy. 
Any of you experts know of any camp sites/stopovers suitable for a 32 foot RV on the way?

Keith H


----------



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Keith,
Used Albarracin, Nr Teruel, on a similar route last year.
Very helpful site staff and lovely olde worlde town/village within walking distance.
Check opening dates, we were there late March.
Are you intending to drive down through France?
If so I would be interested in any sites on route you could recommend.


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

eupho said:


> Hi Keith,
> Used Albarracin, Nr Teruel, on a similar route last year.
> Very helpful site staff and lovely olde worlde town/village within walking distance.
> Check opening dates, we were there late March.
> ...


Hi Eupho.

Thanks for that. Can you give me directions to the site & do you have contact details so I can see if they are open next week. The road looks some way from our route so I would like to make sure they are open now.
I have used Aires coming through France on previous trips, although now we have an RV it's not so simple. 
I have one site I intend to try on this trip near St Maure de Touraine called Moulin de la Touche. English owned. 
Telephone number 0033 (0) 247 91 94 61 or e-mail:[email protected]
I understand from other RV owners there are a couple of aires at Mimizane Plage & Ondres Plage that are OK for RV's.

Safe journeys

Keith H


----------



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

Many thanks Keith,
I have sent you a PM


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

there is a little town near teruel called baracas on the main rd on the right
hand side there is a hostel called hostel nord, below is one of the best tappas bars in spain you can stop there the night it is open 24hrs
the owner keeps an eye on you during the night,
we have stopped there 4 times in a 38 footer never had a problem
except got sloshed in the bar a couple of times.
steve


----------



## 102786 (Feb 4, 2007)

HI.

I know mimmizan plage its right on the beach went with 28ft rv + 16ft trailer. no problems with parking some 220 electric/water and dump (not low level). the detour off the N5 adds approx 35 miles via the D44 and D340 back to N5.

we also used Camping la roulette outside of st jean de luz before crossing into spain Grass site with some hardstand laundry facs too.

we stopped on a layby alongside a Supermarket on the A221 (arround caspe) overnight. but it depends of where you are going ultimately (we where going to playa tropicana)

regards

[pete


----------

